# where to buy craghoppers in dubai



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi

Would anyone know where to get Craghoppers outdoor clothes in Dubai?

Been everywhere, as far as I know, in Dubai, and although there are outdoor, hiking clothes available, craghoppers are the best I've come across for trousers.

Any help provided would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Are you sure they are sold here? Have you checked with the manufacturer to see if they even have a UAE distributor?
-


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Are you sure they are sold here? Have you checked with the manufacturer to see if they even have a UAE distributor?
> -


i did see them somewhere once, i just cant remember where, didn't need to get them on that occasion.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Debenhams sell them in the UK, might be worth a try?


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

i've tried debenhams, i guess i'll have to find an alternative

thanks for the help


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

harrypalmer said:


> i've tried debenhams, i guess i'll have to find an alternative
> 
> thanks for the help


Provided that you do not need them right away, could you not ask a friend or family member in the UK to purchase them for you and send them over?
Or alternatively, could you not order them online yourself and have them delivered here (assuming that you do not need them straight away).


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

unfortunately i'm heading out to sri lanka on saturday, last minute decision.


----------

